# 300zx front hubs



## frost619 (Jan 4, 2004)

hi im doing a a5 lug conversion on my 95 240 just wondering if 92 300zx front hubs will fit into my knuckle thanks


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

im not exactly sure, but i think the should as long as the are the ones that were able to take the z32 brakes, im plannin on doin one too....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

jeong thinks : hubs will not fit


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

confused i am..... i was told that 300zx hubs would fit on the s14


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

maybe you're confusing it w/ 300zx brake rotor/calipers and hubs??


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hehe silly me, caught that 
me= :dumbass:


----------

